# New MAC Counter in Innsbruck, Austria!!!!!



## Corvs Queen (Oct 11, 2008)

So, the hubby, Liam and I were walking the Maria Theresien strasse and as we were passing Douglas, I noticed that they had a MAC counter. They said they had been there since August. WOOHOO!!! So, this is just a heads up for the ladies in the surrounding area. Oh, feel free to message me if you are in my area and maybe we could do lunch and then hit up MAC. I am so happy there are no words to describe what I felt when I saw it there.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats!  That's great!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies! I am looking forward to going there sometime next week. I am going to buy me some Snowgirl lipglass if they have it. I always wanted that color but I never got the chance to get it because of all the LE's coming out.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

*move to MAC Chat Europe*


----------

